# ROLL'N WAS IN PORTLAND



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man I just got back from Portland,OR! man had a blast! they had like 25 street cars that were all single pump and more then 90% of them were on the bumper very impressive the higher cars were all on the bumper as well great work on getting ready! the cars were burning they fixed them and came right back, on the bumper! man it was a point they said i couldn't hit a switch and put me on the switch of a 75 in single pump! you know what happened then! :biggrin: the Portland majestics had a few cars they hopped just for fun! Puro Loco not only came out deep! they put it down as well! Thank you for a great time cant wait till next time Northwest Riderz! here are a few preview pics! to see what happened keep a eye out for vol.15!!*


View My Video


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Looked like a good picnic!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 17 2009, 01:38 PM~14794063
> *Looked like a good picnic!!!
> *


*Man! It was! cant wait till next year!*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

looking good bRO, when will it be out? you know i need a copy :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

it was nice meeting you rolln, glad you had a good time out here looking forward to seeing the dvd


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE TURN OUT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 17 2009, 02:41 PM~14794087
> *Man! It was! cant wait till next year!
> *


Thutz whutz up!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 17 2009, 01:41 PM~14794091
> *looking good bRO, when will it be out? you know i need a copy :biggrin:
> *


*Man Vegas it will be out!*


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD ROLLIN


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn... and you was on the bumper too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 17 2009, 01:41 PM~14794092
> *it was nice meeting you rolln, glad you had a good time out here looking forward to seeing the dvd
> *


*Thanks Homie! It will be a good one!*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 17 2009, 01:43 PM~14794108
> *Man Vegas it will be out!
> *


that will work there is alot of shit i need to buy for that show :biggrin: as well as at the show :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Aug 17 2009, 01:43 PM~14794112
> *     LOOKING GOOD ROLLIN
> *


*Thanks Homie! Portland did it big this weekend!*


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 17 2009, 02:41 PM~14794092
> *it was nice meeting you rolln, glad you had a good time out here looking forward to seeing the dvd
> *


man i think a good high light was seeing 96 big body on the bumper. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 17 2009, 01:44 PM~14794123
> *that will work there is alot of shit i need to buy for that show :biggrin: as well as at the show :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Vol.15 First! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 17 2009, 01:46 PM~14794150
> *man i think a good high light was seeing 96 big body on the bumper. :thumbsup:
> *


*or on the ball joint!* :biggrin:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 17 2009, 12:45 PM~14794134
> *Thanks Homie! Portland did it big this weekend!
> *


HELL YEAH. NICE MEETING YOU MAN. THE PICNIC WAS GREAT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

So did the Majestics vs bigtime go down?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 17 2009, 08:48 PM~14794166
> *:biggrin: Vol.15 First! :biggrin:
> *


No 14 first :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 17 2009, 01:56 PM~14794242
> *So did the Majestics vs bigtime go down?
> *


 :no: :no: :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 17 2009, 02:59 PM~14794263
> *:no:  :no:  :dunno:
> *


Damn


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 17 2009, 02:50 PM~14794189
> *or on the ball joint! :biggrin:
> *


man i missed that but i know big thanks to big nick for letting him know his a-arm was loose.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 17 2009, 08:59 PM~14794263
> *:no:  :no:  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 well that says it all Majestics portland you all are doing it big. :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

THANKS ROLLIN....I SEND YOU A VIDEO OF THE SINGLE PUMP WAGON...AND ILL BE WAITING FOR THE STICKERS...THANKS AGAIN


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> Man I just got back from Portland,OR! man had a blast! they had like 25 street cars that were all single pump and more then 90% of them were on the bumper very impressive the higher cars were all on the bumper as well great work on getting ready!* the cars were burning they fixed them and came right back, on the bumper!* man it was a point they said i couldn't hit a switch and put me on the switch of a 75 in single pump! you know what happened then! :biggrin: the Portland majestics had a few cars they hopped just for fun! Puro Loco not only came out deep! they put it down as well! Thank you for a great time cant wait till next time Northwest Riderz! here are a few preview pics! to see what happened keep a eye out for vol.15!![/b]
> View My Video
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 17 2009, 01:45 PM~14794134
> *Thanks Homie! Portland did it big this weekend!
> *


Yes sir we did we trying to let everyone know that we got hot shit out here too!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 17 2009, 04:13 PM~14796296
> *Yes sir we did we trying to let everyone know that we got hot shit out here too!!!
> *



FOE' SHO' , "HOTT, HOTT, HOTTTTTTTT" !!!!!!!!!!!

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_* "BLAZIN' HOTT"*_</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

good shit majestics


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 17 2009, 02:08 PM~14794359
> *man i missed that but i know big thanks to big nick for letting him know his a-arm was loose.*


Good lookin by Nick but that muthafucka broke the spindle...
Thanks Roll'N....


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 18 2009, 07:03 PM~14810009
> *Good lookin by Nick but that muthafucka broke the spindle...
> Thanks Roll'N....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

anybody have any footage of me and the Jenda's passin' da switch back and forth ????
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

Gera, Jose, i see you homies !!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 18 2009, 08:17 PM~14810217
> *Gera, Jose, i see you homies !!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 18 2009, 07:14 PM~14810152
> *anybody have any footage of me and the Jenda's passin' da switch back and forth ????
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 19 2009, 12:32 PM~14818181
> *:no:  :no:
> *



wut it dew Roll'n :biggrin: 

i think the _you bumper checkin' dat Blazer homie !!!!!!_</span>

:werd: 

:wow: :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 


:h5:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 19 2009, 01:44 PM~14818311
> *wut it dew Roll'n  :biggrin:
> 
> i think the you bumper checkin' dat Blazer homie !!!!!!</span>
> ...


*Haha! Man i don't think anyone got the pic of that!*


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

rollin on the switch.now ive seen it all


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 17 2009, 01:36 PM~14794044
> *Man I just got back from Portland,OR! man had a blast! they had like 25 street cars that were all single pump and more then 90% of them were on the bumper very impressive the higher cars were all on the bumper as well great work on getting ready! the cars were burning they fixed them and came right back, on the bumper! man it was a point they said i couldn't hit a switch and put me on the switch of a 75 in single pump! you know what happened then! :biggrin: the Portland majestics had a few cars they hopped just for fun! Puro Loco not only came out deep! they put it down as well! Thank you for a great time cant wait till next time Northwest Riderz! here are a few preview pics! to see what happened keep a eye out for vol.15!!
> View My Video
> 
> ...


 :uh: wow :uh:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 20 2009, 02:14 PM~14828387
> *:uh: wow :uh:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Aug 20 2009, 04:30 PM~14831135
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


*what it is B? man need you to call me!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 20 2009, 04:35 PM~14831201
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Aug 20 2009, 04:39 PM~14831249
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 20 2009, 11:14 AM~14828387
> *:uh: wow :uh:
> *



WOW?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 20 2009, 07:32 PM~14833044
> *WOW?
> *


*X2*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 18 2009, 08:14 PM~14810152
> *anybody have any footage of me and the Jenda's passin' da switch back and forth ????
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


That must have tite, did the all the Jendas come out and play????? maybe get an itch going again...Miss ,not having Paul and Brandy out reppin..

TTT 

Looked like a good show and hop  all you guys put it down..

*ROLL"N* you fat fucker :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 21 2009, 12:37 AM~14835974
> *That must have tite, did the all the Jendas come out and play????? maybe get an itch going again...Miss ,not having Paul and Brandy out reppin..
> 
> TTT
> ...


 *:uh: Alright Ronald! Ron--> :buttkick: <--Roll'n :biggrin: *


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 21 2009, 09:12 AM~14836935
> *:uh:  Alright Ronald! Ron--> :buttkick: <--Roll'n  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2009, 11:37 PM~14835974
> *That must have tite, did the all the Jendas come out and play????? maybe get an itch going again...Miss ,not having Paul and Brandy out reppin..
> 
> TTT
> ...



wutz up Boss :biggrin: 

Paul and Brandy made a cammeo apperance for us, it was cool !

the best part was watching Chris bumper checkin' my Blazer,

"WITH ONLY ONE FINGER ON THE SWITCH" !!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 reppin' the B.M.H. to the fullest Ronald


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Ronald? lol you guys are fools


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 86cutt, 1sikMC
what up shayn i see you


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

what it do fool


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:werd:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 20 2009, 07:32 PM~14833044
> *WOW?
> *


x 3


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

AWESOME TURNOUT :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 20 2009, 04:25 PM~14831068
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :burn: :rofl: hno: hno: :loco: :loco: :loco: all you you got to to do is come out here. home boy.. you no the number....


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 21 2009, 07:10 PM~14843244
> *x 3
> *


      what you wana hop x 3????????????????????????????????????????????????????/ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 21 2009, 12:51 PM~14839656
> *wutz up Boss  :biggrin:
> 
> Paul and Brandy made a cammeo apperance for us, it was cool !
> ...


 :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 21 2009, 01:24 PM~14840033
> *Ronald? lol you guys are fools
> *


watch it buddy


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2009, 11:37 PM~14835974
> *That must have tite, did the all the Jendas come out and play????? maybe get an itch going again...Miss ,not having Paul and Brandy out reppin..
> 
> TTT
> ...


We had a great time and Rollin thank you for being there. We are proud of the Portland Majestics they are doing it well. You all rock.................But we won't go back to the game. :nosad:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 22 2009, 08:01 AM~14847154
> *We had a great time and Rollin thank you for being there. Portland Majestics they are doing it well. You all rock.................But we won't go back to the game. :nosad:
> *



THANK YOU BRANDY ! :biggrin: 

i hope we can continue to make you proud for years to come !!  

"RESPECT" snap !


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 20 2009, 07:32 PM~14833044
> *WOW?
> *


 :biggrin: wow what :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 20 2009, 07:14 PM~14828387
> *:uh: wow :uh:
> *


What happened to the I?oh yeah they was camping agian. :0 WOW


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 23 2009, 11:27 AM~14854524
> *:biggrin:  wow what :uh:
> *


I dont care i'll hop shit for me it all for fun . but remember mine is a street car with stock locations :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 23 2009, 10:27 AM~14854524
> *:biggrin:  wow what :uh:
> *


WELL YOU LOOKED AT THE PICS AND SAID WOW.....SO WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY THAT?


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 24 2009, 12:22 PM~14864791
> *I dont care i'll hop shit for me it all for fun . but remember mine is a street car with stock locations :biggrin:
> *


so is mind :biggrin: so what do that got to do wit it.... :uh: and mine is on 13??? :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 24 2009, 08:31 PM~14870078
> *WELL YOU LOOKED AT THE PICS AND SAID WOW.....SO WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY THAT?
> *


 it mean what ever you think it means... :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 23 2009, 10:42 PM~14860507
> *What happened to the I?oh yeah they was camping agian. :0 WOW
> *


 :uh: wow the short guy is back... did you get that 62 from( jp )yet?? :biggrin: and yea camping just like you in tulsa.............. :uh:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 25 2009, 09:01 AM~14874509
> *so is mind :biggrin: so what do that got to do wit it.... :uh:  and mine is on 13???  :biggrin:
> *


PURO LOCOS IS ALWAYS ON 13'S ALL SINGLE PUMPS :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 25 2009, 09:06 AM~14874549
> *it mean what ever you think it means... :biggrin:
> *




WHY DIDNT YOU COME LIKE YOU SAID YOU WHERE?


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 25 2009, 05:33 PM~14879120
> *WHY DIDNT YOU COME LIKE YOU SAID YOU WHERE?
> *


 Was out of town on some money shit!! Y you want to hop to. ???????????? Cuz we can make that happin!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 25 2009, 05:32 PM~14879108
> *PURO LOCOS IS ALWAYS ON 13'S ALL SINGLE PUMPS :biggrin:
> *


 And Your pont is???????????? Can you get on the freeway ??? I can !!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 25 2009, 07:33 PM~14879839
> *And  Your pont is???????????? Can you get on the freeway ??? I can !!!!
> *



WHATS UP SWITCH MY HOUSE IS ALWAYS OPEN TO YOU HOMIE........


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 25 2009, 05:33 PM~14879839
> *And  Your pont is???????????? Can you get on the freeway ??? I can !!!!
> *



freeway, grocery store, anywhere in town and out of town....


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 22 2009, 09:01 AM~14847154
> *We had a great time and Rollin thank you for being there. We are proud of the Portland Majestics they are doing it well. You all rock.................But we won't go back to the game. :nosad:
> *


*Thank You NW for having Me!!! Had A Blast and Hope to do it more then once next year!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 25 2009, 09:09 PM~14881941
> *freeway, grocery store, anywhere in town and out of town....
> *


*Man! If you are stopping by the grocery store can i get a arizona green Tea please! J/K* :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 25 2009, 08:09 PM~14881941
> *freeway, grocery store, anywhere in town and out of town....
> *


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 25 2009, 08:18 PM~14882039
> *Man! If you are stopping by the grocery store can i get a arizona green Tea please! J/K :biggrin:
> *



ROLLIN YOU KNOW HOW US LOCOS DO IT UP HERE IN THE NW....


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 25 2009, 09:22 PM~14882084
> *ROLLIN YOU KNOW HOW US LOCOS DO IT UP HERE IN THE NW....
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*What it is Spanky?*


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 25 2009, 08:19 PM~14882047
> *
> *



MAN TONY WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM...YOU ALWAYS HAVE A SMART ASS REMARK FOR EVERYTHING WE POST....YES WE GO OUT OF TOWN TO THE SHOWS THAT DO SUPPORT WHAT WE DO.....WITH NO LAME ASS EXCUSE...YEAH YOU GO OUT OF TOWN TOO BUT IN YOUR TAHOE OR YUKON...NOT YOUR LOWRIDER....IVE SEEN YOU AT THE SHOWS IN OREGON IN YOUR TRUCK I MEAN SUV...NOT YOUR LOW LOW....AND LIKE ALWAYS YOUR GOING TO HAVE A SMART ASS REMARK TO WHAT I SAY.....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 25 2009, 11:24 PM~14882113
> *What it is Spanky?
> *


  

just checkin it out....


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 25 2009, 09:26 PM~14882140
> *
> 
> just checkin it out....
> *


* :thumbsup: Im Glad my topic is of interest! that new DVD with Tulsa is just about ready Homie!*


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 25 2009, 05:32 PM~14879108
> *PURO LOCOS IS ALWAYS ON 13'S ALL SINGLE PUMPS :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: but who was talking to you!!!! :angry:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 25 2009, 09:09 PM~14881941
> *freeway, grocery store, anywhere in town and out of town....
> *


 but thats not what i ask you!! do you want to hop???????????? :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 25 2009, 08:26 PM~14882133
> *MAN TONY WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM...YOU ALWAYS HAVE A SMART ASS REMARK FOR EVERYTHING WE POST....YES WE GO OUT OF TOWN TO THE SHOWS THAT DO SUPPORT WHAT WE DO.....WITH NO LAME ASS EXCUSE...YEAH YOU GO OUT OF TOWN TOO BUT IN YOUR TAHOE OR YUKON...NOT YOUR LOWRIDER....IVE SEEN YOU AT THE SHOWS IN OREGON IN YOUR TRUCK I MEAN SUV...NOT YOUR LOW LOW....AND LIKE ALWAYS YOUR GOING TO HAVE A SMART ASS REMARK TO WHAT I SAY.....
> *


Actually i didnt say or comment at all i quote and high light out of town part and yes THIS YEAR i went in my denali to show support for the nw shows but i been to oregon MANY TIMES with my cars other than chehalis when there was one and yakima which if i can rememebr you guys been mia at that show and the other shows up here in WA for the past few years if not longer and if im wrong tell me what shows you been to up here WITH CARS???????????


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 26 2009, 12:22 AM~14883876
> *  but thats not what i ask you!! do you want to hop????????????  :angry:
> *


what up switch got to go back to L=A TO hang out with u again.. how is the caddy coming alone.. but u still towncar king.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 25 2009, 11:28 PM~14883909
> *Actually i didnt say or comment at all i quote and high light out of town part and yes THIS YEAR i went in my denali to show support for the nw shows but i been to oregon MANY TIMES with my cars other than chehalis when there was one and yakima which if i can rememebr you guys been mia at that show and the other shows up here in WA for the past few years if not longer and if im wrong tell me what shows you been to up here WITH CARS???????????
> *



LOWCOS YAKIMA...SEATTLE SEWER PARK....


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 26 2009, 01:30 AM~14884095
> *what up switch got to go back to L=A TO  hang out with u again.. how is the caddy coming alone.. but u still towncar king.
> *


  o it comeing a long good go look at the page... :yes: :yes:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 26 2009, 12:22 AM~14883876
> *  but thats not what i ask you!! do you want to hop????????????  :angry:
> *


 so mr. :uh: north west ( single pump champ ) :biggrin: we go do this or what???????? :nicoderm: lol...............


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 26 2009, 06:54 AM~14885133
> *  so  mr. :uh:  north west ( single pump champ ) :biggrin: we go do this or what???????? :nicoderm: lol...............
> *



are you coming this weekend?


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

http://ht.cdn.mydeo.net/o1/u/m3/ac4a07ba52...6480b51f2d5.wmv
CHECK THIS OUT!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 26 2009, 06:43 AM~14885035
> *LOWCOS YAKIMA...NOT THIS YEAR SEATTLE SEWER PARK....THATS A BBQ NOT A SHOW BUT THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT*


 LOOK TO SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT IM NOT TRYING TO HATE OR ARGUE ON YOU OR YOUR CREW BUT IT WOULD BE NICE IF YOU GUYS DID LEAVE OREGON AND GO TO THE OTTHER SHOW PEOPLE PUT ON SINCE YOU GUYS SAY YOU BUT ON THE SHOW FOR THE CROWD THEN SHOW ALL THE SHOWS CROWDS


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 26 2009, 11:21 AM~14887063
> *are you coming this weekend?
> *


 You tell me???? Am I!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 26 2009, 07:47 AM~14885059
> *    o it comeing a long good go look at the page... :yes:  :yes:
> *


thats whats up she looking sick..


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 25 2009, 06:33 PM~14879839
> *And  Your pont is???????????? Can you get on the freeway ??? I can !!!!
> *


Yeah i can go on the freeway we can hop and race. I have a v8 you got a weak v6 and last i seen your car is a radical with altered locations. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

LoL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 26 2009, 12:29 PM~14887773
> *Yeah i can go on the freeway we can hop and race. I have a v8 you got a weak v6  and last i seen your car is a radical with altered locations. :biggrin:
> *


 Don't start crying bout what's done to my car! I just ask you did you want to hop!!!!!!!!!! Mr race car / low rider lil homie if I wanted a race car it wood not be a cuttles !!!!.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 26 2009, 12:29 PM~14887773
> *Yeah i can go on the freeway SO AFTER YOU PUT"WE CAN HOPP" WHY'D YOU START CRYIN//?*


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 27 2009, 01:43 AM~14895167
> *SO AFTER YOU PUT"WE CAN HOPP" WHY'D YOU START CRYIN//?
> *


 :biggrin: now that's funny :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 26 2009, 07:29 PM~14887773
> *Yeah i can go on the freeway we can hop and race. I have a v8 you got a weak v6  and last i seen your car is a radical with altered locations. :biggrin:
> *


Yo bro don't even trip on this dude he's just mad because the M portland has shut down killa over there what 3 different times now and they was all no shows. :0 So he has to come in here talking trying to help his homie out.You guys are doing the damn thang over there and thats a fact,just let him talk it don't change shit.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 27 2009, 07:03 AM~14895895
> *Yo bro don't even trip on this dude he's just mad because the M portland has shut down killa over there what 3 different times now and they was all no shows. :0 So he has to come in here talking trying to help his homie out.You guys are doing the damn thang over there and thats a fact,just let him talk it don't change shit.
> *


these guys aint shut shit down, you got shit fucked up lil man.
you always talkin, if all i had was that 80 lincoln homie, that lame ass ride, homie id jump off a bridge.
SO ILL GET OUT HERE AND DO THEM BAD THEN OK.WE WILL SEE WHAT YOU SAY AFTER THAT.
2 CARS HIT IN THE 50 S AND A TRUCK MAN PLEASE.
THE HIGHEST SHIT ISA FUCKING TRUCK, AINT EVEN A LOWRIDER.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 26 2009, 11:51 AM~14887390
> *You tell me???? Am I!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THESE GUYDS COULNT HANDLE IT HOMIE. YOU EVER HOP THEM AND THEY WOULD BE LINED UP FOR AUTOGRAPHS AFTER WARDS.

THAT GUYS FUNNY ASS LOOKIN LINCOLN TOO.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 26 2009, 07:12 PM~14891714
> *Don't start crying bout what's done to my car! I just ask you did you want to hop!!!!!!!!!! Mr race car / low  rider lil homie if I wanted a race car it wood not be a cuttles !!!!.
> *


Man all bullshit aside i know your car will hop higher cause of the suspension but i will hop anyone cause for me it is just fun. I think it is coo that you are coming up here last time you were here it was good times.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

OH SHIT, OG SWITCH COMIN ALL THE WAY UP HERE!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 27 2009, 07:03 AM~14895895
> *Yo bro don't even trip on this dude he's just mad because the M portland has shut down killa over there what 3 different times now and they was all no shows. :0 So he has to come in here talking trying to help his homie out.You guys are doing the damn thang over there and thats a fact,just let him talk it don't change shit.
> *


 :cheesy: Lil man I'm not go get started. :biggrin: On you mad at what :0 You like to talk a lo :0 y don't you come out here and show tham what you got :0 be cuz what you showd me ant shit  get some money from your culb mimbers like ya allwayz do :0 and come out this way wit that bullshit you be talking!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 27 2009, 12:31 PM~14899012
> *OH SHIT, OG SWITCH COMIN ALL THE WAY UP HERE!!
> *


. 
Ha ha man I'm not comeing out there! Where did you here that shit from. ????


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 27 2009, 12:16 PM~14898833
> *Man all bullshit aside i know your car will hop higher cause of the suspension but i will hop anyone cause for me it is just fun. I think it is coo that you are coming up here last time you were here it was good times.
> *


:biggrin: a homie. it is go steel a good times ! Man I just ask you did you want to hop ! And you wint there so stop tripin I'm not comeing out there where did you get that. !!!!!!!!????????? :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 27 2009, 12:07 PM~14899425
> *.
> Ha ha man I'm not comeing out there! Where did you here that shit from.  ????
> *



MAN, I HAD YOUR CAMP SITE EVEN RESERVED... HAHA

MAYBE VEGAS THEN. :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 27 2009, 07:20 AM~14896486
> *THESE GUYDS COULNT HANDLE IT HOMIE. YOU EVER HOP THEM AND THEY WOULD BE LINED UP FOR AUTOGRAPHS AFTER WARDS.
> 
> THAT GUYS FUNNY ASS LOOKIN LINCOLN TOO.
> *



actually, a autographed pic. of me and Switch shakin' hands would be tight !  

i had good times with ya too Switch, we cool :biggrin: 

i had to get a new bumper afterwards, but we cool :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"I RESPECT "ALL" THE O.G.'s IN THE GAME" !!!!!!

bahlee dat !


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 27 2009, 08:18 AM~14896466
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 27 2009, 02:15 PM~14900111
> *"I RESPECT "ALL" THE O.G.'s IN THE GAME" !!!!!!
> 
> bahlee dat !
> *


 :biggrin: Homie. Thay respect you to! But the kids need to stay in thay place :0 !!!!!! Game rac.game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 27 2009, 04:57 PM~14902210
> *Homie.  Thay respect you to! But the kids need to stay in thay place!!!!!! Game rac.game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 27 2009, 07:18 AM~14896466
> *these guys aint shut shit down, you got shit fucked up lil man.
> you always talkin, if all i had was that 80 lincoln homie, that lame ass ride, homie id jump off a bridge.
> SO ILL GET OUT HERE AND DO THEM BAD THEN OK.WE WILL SEE WHAT YOU SAY AFTER THAT.
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 27 2009, 08:20 AM~14896486
> *THESE GUYDS COULNT HANDLE IT HOMIE. YOU EVER HOP THEM AND THEY WOULD BE LINED UP FOR AUTOGRAPHS AFTER WARDS.
> 
> THAT GUYS FUNNY ASS LOOKIN LINCOLN TOO.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: now thats real funny :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96BIG_BODY,_* LS 503*_

watup G :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 28 2009, 12:59 AM~14906399
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: now thats real funny :biggrin:*


:barf:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 28 2009, 12:17 PM~14910621
> *:barf:
> *


 all now what you wana hop to???????????????? :uh:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 28 2009, 09:46 PM~14916418
> *all now what you wana hop to???????????????? :uh:*


nope i'm good homie, my car was built to chip out at 30" and thats wat it does... but all the talkin u doin is still makin me 
:barf:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 27 2009, 03:18 PM~14896466
> *these guys aint shut shit down, you got shit fucked up lil man.
> you always talkin, if all i had was that 80 lincoln homie, that lame ass ride, homie id jump off a bridge.
> SO ILL GET OUT HERE AND DO THEM BAD THEN OK.WE WILL SEE WHAT YOU SAY AFTER THAT.
> ...


 :uh:  Man i'm just stateing the facts bro,keeping it real.Is what i said not true you didn't show up 3 times right?So if you do finnally come out and get them you will still be down 1-3. :0 And jump off a bridge?My lincolns a 3 time super show winner and it's on the way to cali as we speak :0 quess the og's out there know whats nice. :0 besides you talking about me jumping off a bridge is funny if I ever get clowned(for not showing up) like you did on rollin,i would quit lowriding and take up camping fulltime.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 29 2009, 08:25 PM~14920380
> *nope i'm good homie, my car was built to chip out at 30" and thats wat it does... but all the talkin u doin is still makin me
> :barf:
> *


 :biggrin: thats what he's good at man talking.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 27 2009, 08:02 PM~14899378
> *:cheesy: Lil man I'm not  go get started. :biggrin:  On you mad at what :0  You like to talk a lo :0 y don't you come out here and show tham what you got :0  be cuz what you showd me ant shit   get some money from your culb mimbers  like ya allwayz do  :0 and come out this way wit that bullshit you be talking!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


Thats funny coming from you i heard thats how you travel to all the shows you go too. :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 29 2009, 04:21 PM~14921331
> *Thats funny coming from you i heard thats how you travel to all the shows you go too. :0
> *


4 real is that what you heard! Well if that's how it is I must be the man be cuz I be a lot of places ! But I don't see you but may be 1 time a year so I don't no lil homie!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 29 2009, 11:47 PM~14921485
> *4 real is that what you heard! Well if that's how it is I must be the man be cuz I be a lot of places ! But I don't see you but may be 1 time a year so I don't no lil homie!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: really one time guess thats because you never come out here. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 29 2009, 01:25 PM~14920380
> *nope i'm good homie, my car was built to chip out at 30" and thats wat it does... but all the talkin u doin is still makin me
> :barf:
> *


 And can back it up to homie!!!!!! So stay chiping son!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 29 2009, 04:49 PM~14921496
> *:biggrin: really one time guess thats because you never come out here. :biggrin:
> *


 4 what !!! To come see you!!! Man please you ant nobody to come see ! Ant shit out that way 4 me to see.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 29 2009, 04:51 PM~14921504
> *And can back it up to homie!!!!!! So stay chiping son!!!!!
> *


 :twak:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 29 2009, 04:18 PM~14921321
> *:uh:   Man i'm just stateing the facts bro,keeping it real.Is what i said not true you didn't show up 3 times right?So if you do finnally come out and get them you will still be down 1-3. :0 And jump off a bridge?My lincolns a 3 time super show winner and it's on the way to cali as we speak :0 quess the og's out there know whats nice. :0 besides you talking about me jumping off a bridge is funny if I ever get clowned(for not showing up) like you did on rollin,i would quit lowriding and take up camping fulltime.
> *


 BIG TIRES DIDNT CLOWN ME HOMIE.CLOWNED THEMSELVES.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 29 2009, 04:56 PM~14921537
> *4 what !!! To come see you!!! Man please you ant nobody to come see ! Ant shit out that way 4 me to see.
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 29 2009, 04:19 PM~14921326
> *:biggrin: thats what he's good at man talking.
> *


 Lil homie you got me fuckd up !! Your punk ass. Stay on this shit! Cheek back the pages and see who you see the most.!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 30 2009, 05:09 AM~14923854
> *Lil homie you got me fuckd up !! Your punk ass. Stay on this shit! Cheek back the pages and see who you see the most.!!!!!
> *


 :uh: My punk ass :uh: agian funny coming from you. :0 :0 don't need to check back i don't care.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 30 2009, 02:57 AM~14922798
> *BIG TIRES DIDNT CLOWN ME HOMIE.CLOWNED THEMSELVES.
> *


 :uh: excuses now,is that what switch is teaching you?On the real i know you've put out some high shit but man you gotta show up win or lose.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2009, 09:59 AM~14926086
> *:uh: My punk ass :uh:  agian funny coming from you. :0  :0 don't need to check back i don't care.
> *


 Yea you do punk shit on this page just keep my name out your mouth! You are the homie but you just do punk. Shit!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks big killa had a good time won the king of the switch on the dubble pump hop lol funny be cuz my shit is a single !!!!!!!!!!!!! I did that ! Thanks fo the hop big m. That truck do work ! Good hoppin you!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 31 2009, 03:27 AM~14930389
> *Yea you do punk shit on this page just keep my name out your mouth! You are the homie but you just do punk. Shit!
> *


 :uh: i do?I never said nothing about you i was just giving my hommies props on there 3 wins due too the no shows.Then you came in and started talking,so whos realing doing the punk shit? :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 31 2009, 03:36 AM~14930496
> *Thanks big killa had a good time won the king of the switch on the dubble pump hop lol funny be cuz my shit is a single !!!!!!!!!!!!! I did that ! Thanks fo the hop big m.   That truck do work ! Good hoppin you!!!!
> *


QUOTE(PuroLoco Grinch @ Aug 31 2009, 03:27 AM) 
Big hop in Hillsboro Oregon at the king of the switch.. Manuel hit 68 single pump cutlass and switchman hit 67 single pump cutlass.. Malibu wagon hit 76 to keep the single pump champ on 13's.... Poor switchman couldn't take a loss post pics later :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

nice meeting you switch


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2009, 08:46 PM~14930622
> *:uh: i do?I never said nothing about you i was just giving my hommies props on there 3 wins due too the no shows.Then you came in and started talking,so whos realing doing the punk shit? :biggrin:
> *


 That's the ting was not talking to you and you come wit that bull shit. And man thay ant your home boys!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2009, 08:48 PM~14930649
> *QUOTE(PuroLoco Grinch @ Aug 31 2009, 03:27 AM)
> Big hop in Hillsboro Oregon at the king of the switch.. Manuel hit 68 single pump cutlass and switchman hit 67 single pump cutlass.. Malibu wagon hit 76 to keep the single pump champ on 13's.... Poor switchman couldn't take a loss  post pics later :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 Man that's funny 67 yea right well I got the money and the plac my car did 72 and thay gave me 71 and I will post the real video ! And I hop thay dubbles !!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 30 2009, 09:21 PM~14931132
> *nice meeting you switch
> *


 I no nice. Meeting you to homie had a ball be back nex year. O yea tell the heaters to stay at home!!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 30 2009, 08:36 PM~14930496
> *Thanks big killa had a good time won the king of the switch on the dubble pump hop lol funny be cuz my shit is a single !!!!!!!!!!!!! I did that ! Thanks fo the hop big m.  That truck do work ! Good hoppin you!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: IT WASNT BIG "M" SHOW!!I WORKED LIKE A MOFO TO PUT THIS EVENT!! IM GLAD YOU DUDES CAME AND REP!! TOO BAD WE DONT GET THAT KIND OF SUPPORT FROM OTHER HOPPERS!! 


ELCHINGON :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 30 2009, 09:54 PM~14931537
> *:biggrin: IT WASNT BIG "M" SHOW!!I WORKED LIKE A MOFO TO PUT THIS EVENT!! IM GLAD YOU DUDES CAME AND REP!! TOO BAD WE DONT GET THAT KIND OF SUPPORT FROM OTHER HOPPERS!!
> ELCHINGON :biggrin:
> *


 Did not say that I said thanks 4 the hop you no win I hop the truck?????


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 30 2009, 09:48 PM~14931457
> *Man that's funny 67 yea right well I got the money and the plac my car did 72 and thay gave me 71 and I will post the real video ! And I hop thay dubbles !!!!
> *


IT DID 67 BEFORE IT BROKE,,THEN GOT FIXED AND DID FEW EXTRA INCHES!! IM EQUAL AND= KOOL TO EVERY ONE,,SO SWTCHMAN WANTED TO COME BACK AND GIVE IT ANOTHER SHOT,,AND GOT 71",,LIKE I SAID ,I GOT OT BE FAIR AND EQUAL!


----------



## EL_TIGERE (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 30 2009, 09:09 PM~14931713
> *IT DID 67 BEFORE IT BROKE,,THEN GOT FIXED AND DID FEW EXTRA INCHES!! IM EQUAL AND= KOOL TO EVERY ONE,,SO SWTCHMAN  WANTED TO COME BACK AND GIVE IT ANOTHER SHOT,,AND GOT 71",,LIKE I SAID ,I GOT OT BE FAIR AND EQUAL!
> *


HATER !!! :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Any pics???


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 30 2009, 09:48 PM~14931457
> *Man that's funny 67 yea right well I got the money and the plac my car did 72 and thay gave me 71 and I will post the real video ! And I hop thay dubbles !!!!
> *




FIRST OF ALL........ALL YOU DO IS CRY :tears: :tears:......YOU CAN NEVER TAKE A LOSS.....SECOND OF ALL....ALL THE CARS THERE WHERE SINGLE PUMP....EXCEPT THE BLACK CAR...SO DONT GET IT TWISTED HOMIE.....AND STOP CRYING AND TAKE A LOSS......NO WONDER IN ALL THE ROLLIN VIDEOS EVERYONE TALKS SHIT TOO YOU CAUSE YOU CANT TAKE A LOSS...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL_TIGERE_@Aug 30 2009, 10:11 PM~14931737
> *HATER !!! :0
> *


ORA GUEY!! :biggrin:


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 30 2009, 10:09 PM~14931713
> *IT DID 67 BEFORE IT BROKE,,THEN GOT FIXED AND DID FEW EXTRA INCHES!! IM EQUAL AND= KOOL TO EVERY ONE,,SO SWTCHMAN  WANTED TO COME BACK AND GIVE IT ANOTHER SHOT,,AND GOT 71",,LIKE I SAID ,I GOT OT BE FAIR AND EQUAL!
> *



FOOO YOUR ARE THE LAST PERSON TO BE EQUAL....ALWAYS TRYING TO QUEDAR BIEN CON OTRA GENTE...PERO ESTA BIEN..WELL SEE NEXT YEAR HOW YOUR SHOWS GO......


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 30 2009, 10:14 PM~14931766
> *Any pics???
> *


THERES SOME AT THE SHOWS AND EVENTS TOPIC


----------



## EL_TIGERE (Aug 18, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Aug 30 2009, 09:18 PM~14931813
> *FOOO YOUR ARE THE LAST PERSON TO BE EQUAL....ALWAYS TRYING TO QUEDAR BIEN CON OTRA GENTE...PERO ESTA BIEN..WELL SEE NEXT YEAR HOW YOUR SHOWS GO......
> *


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Aug 30 2009, 10:15 PM~14931782
> *FIRST OF ALL........ALL YOU DO IS CRY :tears:  :tears:......YOU CAN NEVER TAKE A LOSS.....SECOND OF ALL....ALL THE CARS THERE WHERE SINGLE PUMP....EXCEPT THE BLACK CAR...SO DONT GET IT TWISTED HOMIE.....AND STOP CRYING AND TAKE A LOSS......NO WONDER IN ALL THE ROLLIN VIDEOS EVERYONE TALKS SHIT TOO YOU CAUSE YOU CANT TAKE A LOSS...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Aug 30 2009, 10:18 PM~14931813
> *FOOO YOUR ARE THE LAST PERSON TO BE EQUAL....ALWAYS TRYING TO QUEDAR BIEN CON OTRA GENTE...PERO ESTA BIEN..WELL SEE NEXT YEAR HOW YOUR SHOWS GO......
> *


NO MANCHES CHIPZ :uh:


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

HEY ROLLIN....WE STILL NW SINGLE PUMP KINGS ON 13'S WITH LOWRIDER TIRES.....76" ON THE BUMPER


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Aug 30 2009, 10:29 PM~14931951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WoW rollin it got stuck like 5 times ! And ill tell you what I'm steel here so if you want to. Hop let's go cuz you did not say shit bout hoppin win I was there and I'm here now so let me no what you want to do be 4 I go home! So get at me homie!!!!!!


----------



## EL_TIGERE (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 30 2009, 10:09 PM~14932293
> *WoW rollin it got stuck like 5 times ! And ill tell you what I'm steel here so if you want to.  Hop let's go cuz you did not say shit bout hoppin win I was there and I'm here now so let me no what you want to do be 4 I go home! So get at me homie!!!!!!
> *


 stop hating !!! it didnt get stuck five times. :uh:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 30 2009, 11:09 PM~14932293
> *WoW rollin it got stuck like 5 times ! And ill tell you what I'm steel here so if you want to.  Hop let's go cuz you did not say shit bout hoppin win I was there and I'm here now so let me no what you want to do be 4 I go home! So get at me homie!!!!!!
> *


 :0 get shit crackin


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 30 2009, 11:28 PM~14932407
> *:0 get shit crackin *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL_TIGERE_@Aug 30 2009, 10:11 PM~14932305
> *stop hating !!!  it didnt get stuck five times.  :uh:
> *


how many times then? 
















5


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

roll'n hittin bumper on bombas regal in chicago. look wut u have started portland now roll'n is the new switchman!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Aug 30 2009, 10:29 PM~14931951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Huh its suck on this pic! But you post up my videos and pic but where are your pic and videos??????????????????


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL_TIGERE_@Aug 30 2009, 11:11 PM~14932305
> *stop hating !!!  it didnt get stuck five times.  :uh:
> *


 Hating on what??? You just mad cuz I took your money! thaks I eat good of you guys!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 31 2009, 02:55 AM~14932974
> *Hating on what??? You just mad cuz I took your money! thaks I eat good of you guys!!!!!!! LOL
> *


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 30 2009, 10:43 PM~14932510
> *how many times then?
> 5
> *



chronicals dont get it twisted...the wagon got 4 good hits...the last one it got stuck.......man you gots to stop smoking them tweeds


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

and like everyone from says......YOU CAN NEVER BEAT SWTCH MAN..............CAUSE THIS IS ALL HE DO :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: ......BUT ANYWAY IT WAS A GOOD SHOW AND GOOD HOP...DISPITE ALL THE BULLSHIT THAT WENT ON THE RULER.......


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:0 :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 31 2009, 07:05 AM~14933849
> *chronicals dont get it twisted...the wagon got 4 good hits...the last one it got stuck.......man you gots to stop smoking them tweeds
> *



its all good that was a tyght show. uffin: uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 31 2009, 07:08 AM~14933879
> *and like everyone from says......YOU CAN NEVER BEAT SWTCH MAN..............CAUSE THIS IS ALL HE DO  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: ......BUT ANYWAY IT WAS A GOOD SHOW AND GOOD HOP...DISPITE ALL THE BULLSHIT THAT WENT ON THE RULER.......
> *



on the real thou who is everybody?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 31 2009, 03:08 PM~14933879
> *and like everyone from says......YOU CAN NEVER BEAT SWTCH MAN.......CAUSE THIS IS ALL HE DO  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: ......BUT ANYWAY IT WAS A GOOD SHOW AND GOOD HOP...DISPITE ALL THE BULLSHIT THAT WENT ON THE RULER.......
> *


everyone knows that.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 31 2009, 04:41 AM~14931375
> *That's the ting was not talking to you and you come wit that bull shit.  And man thay ant your home boys!
> *


No you wrong hommie what bullshit killa didn't show up 3 times fact.Wasn't no bullshit from me just keeping it real.And 1 more thing if you can't take alittle shit talking then quit the game you say we hommies but call me talking the dumb shit,calling me names and shit.you need to check yourself on the big man talk remember that's what always gets you in trouble.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 30 2009, 10:09 PM~14932293
> *WoW rollin it got stuck like 5 times ! And ill tell you what I'm steel here so if you want to.  Hop let's go cuz you did not say shit bout hoppin win I was there and I'm here now so let me no what you want to do be 4 I go home! So get at me homie!!!!!!
> *



ROLLIN YOU KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN AND WHAT THE WAGON DO...........


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 31 2009, 08:27 AM~14934029
> *everyone knows that.
> *




hey switchman just like homeboy from K.C MAJESTICS SAYS "HE RUNS THE MIDWEST"....WELL US FROM PURO LOCOS "WE RUN THE NORTHWEST"....PAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 31 2009, 08:35 AM~14934099
> *No you wrong hommie what bullshit killa didn't show up 3 times fact.Wasn't no bullshit from me just keeping it real.And 1 more thing if you can't take alittle shit talking then quit the game you say we hommies but call me talking the dumb shit,calling me names and shit.you need to check yourself on the big man talk remember that's what always gets you in trouble.
> *


 Ok cheek this out. How bout I get in to. T.ro.ub.le wit you! lil guy I told you to keep my name out your mouth and you won't. So it is what it is!!!!!


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 31 2009, 08:53 AM~14934232
> *Ok cheek this out.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            How bout I get in to. T.ro.ub.le wit you! lil guy I told you to keep my name out your mouth and you won't. So it is what it is!!!!!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 31 2009, 08:43 AM~14934164
> *ROLLIN YOU KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN AND WHAT THE WAGON DO...........
> *


 Yea he no it gets suck!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Aug 31 2009, 03:51 PM~14934215
> *hey switchman just like homeboy from K.C MAJESTICS SAYS "HE RUNS THE MIDWEST"....WELL US FROM PURO LOCOS "WE RUN THE NORTHWEST"....PAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 31 2009, 03:53 PM~14934232
> *Ok cheek this out.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             How bout I get in to. T.ro.ub.le wit you! lil guy I told you to keep my name out your mouth and you won't. So it is what it is!!!!!
> *


Whatever you want man,you sure don't scare me bro.But everyone in the game knows you get to mad over this shit and thats why you've had problems before.it's in fun man you won double good for you i'm happy for ya,why you so mad then?????????????????????????????????And if it is what it is thats cool don't fuckin call me no more. :biggrin: grown ass man acting like a kid. :uh:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

YALL GOT IT KRACKIN IN HERE........ :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 31 2009, 08:08 AM~14933879
> *and like everyone from says......YOU CAN NEVER BEAT SWTCH MAN..............CAUSE THIS IS ALL HE DO  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: ......BUT ANYWAY IT WAS A GOOD SHOW AND GOOD HOP...DISPITE ALL THE BULLSHIT THAT WENT ON THE RULER.......
> *


 Is that y I got the money ???? Well I'm steel here and no hop yet so what dous that tell you. It did not happin!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Aug 31 2009, 04:08 PM~14934400
> *YALL GOT IT KRACKIN IN HERE........ :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: whats good brother.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 31 2009, 09:06 AM~14934380
> *Whatever you want man,you sure don't scare me bro.But everyone in the game knows you get to mad over this shit and thats why you've had problems before.it's in fun man you won double good for you i'm happy for ya,why you so mad then?????????????????????????????????And if it is what it is thats cool don't fuckin call me no more. :biggrin: grown ass man acting like a kid. :uh:
> *


 Like you said whatever you want ! Keep my name out your mouth that's all I want!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 31 2009, 04:23 PM~14934546
> *Like you said whatever you want ! Keep my name out your mouth that's all I want!!!!!
> *


Fine stop posting to me then. :biggrin: and have a beer and chill out.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THE GOOD THING ABOUT ALL THIS,PEOPLE KNOWS THAT THERES SOME GOOD HOPERS OUT HERE IN THE NORTHWEST!BUT SOME PEOPLE DONT WANT TO BRING THE CARS OUT!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 31 2009, 09:24 AM~14934551
> *Fine stop posting to me then. :biggrin: and have a beer and chill out.
> *


 :biggrin: FUCK HOMIE,,AFTER YESTERDAY I DO NEED A BEER TOO!SALUD CABRON :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 31 2009, 04:31 PM~14934618
> *THE GOOD THING ABOUT ALL THIS,PEOPLE KNOWS THAT THERES SOME GOOD HOPERS OUT HERE IN THE NORTHWEST!BUT SOME PEOPLE DONT WANT TO BRING THE CARS OUT!!*


who was that?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 31 2009, 04:32 PM~14934630
> *:biggrin: FUCK HOMIE,,AFTER YESTERDAY I DO NEED A BEER TOO!SALUD CABRON :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah it's funny how some dudes get all pissed about this shit.it's for fun take it easy.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

seriusly,,if the northwest wanted,,we could have a major hop event,,as far as i count theres at least about 30+ hoppers in the area,,but many just want to stay home!! i no longer hop!! but i thing i should start again, so the shows can get hotter!!


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

well heres the proof......you tell me you where do you see 71....you can even hear the guys on the ruler tell billy wheres 71...


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Aug 31 2009, 03:48 PM~14937317
> *
> 
> well heres the proof......you tell me you where do you see 71....you can even hear the guys on the ruler tell billy wheres 71...
> *


WOW max i see was 67


----------



## bumperking81 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 31 2009, 01:52 PM~14937352
> *WOW max i see was 67
> *


me to :biggrin:


----------



## bumperking81 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 31 2009, 09:12 AM~14934439
> *Is that y I got the money ???? Well I'm steel here and no hop yet so what dous that tell you. It did not happin!!!!!
> *


like i said we gave u the money stop :tears: :tears: :tears: u lil girl


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

wish portland was lil closer to chicago lol u guys having alot of fun out there.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 31 2009, 06:28 PM~14941490
> *wish portland was lil closer to chicago lol u guys having alot of fun out there.
> *



foe' sho' nicca, fo' sho' :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 31 2009, 12:43 AM~14932510
> *how many times then?
> 5
> *


U WERE THERE U DUMB FUCK IT HOPPED TEN TIMES BEFORE IT GOT STUCK THE BLAZER HOPPED FOUR TIMES BEFORE IT GOT STUCK BUT U DONT SAY SHIT THERE DO U ASS HOLE LETS SEE HOW ULL BE AT THE NEXT SHOW WHEN UR SWICH IS NOT GOIN TO BE THERE WATCH UR BACK FUCKER


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Sep 1 2009, 12:04 AM~14944353
> *U WERE THERE U DUMB FUCK IT HOPPED TEN TIMES BEFORE IT GOT STUCK THE BLAZER HOPPED FOUR TIMES BEFORE IT GOT STUCK BUT U DONT SAY SHIT THERE DO U ASS HOLE LETS SEE HOW ULL BE AT THE NEXT SHOW WHEN UR SWICH IS NOT GOIN TO BE THERE WATCH UR BACK FUCKER
> *


WHO KEEPS USING MY DAMN NAME THATS MESSED UP WEY


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 31 2009, 10:23 AM~14934546
> *Like you said whatever you want ! Keep my name out your mouth that's all I want!!!!!
> *


 U DNT EVEN KNOW HOW 2 SPELL GO BACK 2 SCHOOL


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Aug 31 2009, 11:13 PM~14944420
> *WHO KEEPS USING MY DAMN NAME THATS MESSED UP WEY
> *



this fool has torrets :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 1 2009, 12:31 AM~14944555
> *this fool has torrets  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK IS TORRETS WEY


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

nada guey :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 31 2009, 02:52 PM~14937352
> *WOW max i see was 67
> *


NEVER HIT 71 IT WAS 67 ON BUMPER THIS GUY NEVER HIT 70 AT ALL U LOST WEY


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 31 2009, 10:00 AM~14934302
> *Yea he no it gets suck!!!!!!!
> *


IT NEVA GOT STUCK U GOT STUCK 4 A LONG TIME WEY U A SINGLE DOING 67 KANT GET HIGHER THEN MANUEL JUST TAKE THE LOST AND GIVE UP


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Aug 31 2009, 11:49 PM~14944690
> *IT NEVA GOT STUCK U GOT STUCK  4 A LONG TIME WEY  U A SINGLE DOING 67 KANT GET HIGHER THEN MANUEL JUST TAKE THE LOST AND GIVE UP
> *


they still here and have been begging to hopp seems like no one wants to answer the phone.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bumperking81_@Aug 31 2009, 07:27 PM~14941471
> *like i said we gave u the money stop  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: u lil girl
> *


 You gave it to me?? Ok y you didn't give me a hop??????


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

how about the nw gets together in a centerlized area and everyone brings what they got and just hop...no money...just hop to see what they got....its just another way to try to get the nw back together and have a good time...what you guys think?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

they just deleted that entier other topic !!!!!!!!!!!!

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 1 2009, 02:57 PM~14949257
> *they just deleted that entier other topic !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 1 2009, 02:57 PM~14949257
> *they just deleted that entier other topic !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


what u mean


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Sep 1 2009, 03:10 PM~14949401
> *what u mean
> *


The topic you guys kept crying in about switchman, its gone


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 1 2009, 03:12 PM~14949431
> *The topic you guys kept crying in about switchman, its gone
> *


man we have had alot of big names in the hop game come through the northwest. i wonder who the next big mame coming through these parts is?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 1 2009, 02:50 PM~14949867
> *man we have had alot of big names in the hop game come through the northwest. i wonder who the next big mame coming through these parts is?
> *


where were u,,i didnt even see you at the hop??


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Sep 1 2009, 04:00 PM~14949960
> *where were u,,i didnt even see you at the hop??
> *


sorry billie i had some issues to work out,plus i planning on towwing a few cars out there but i didn't hear anything so i got set back to late.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 1 2009, 02:07 PM~14950027
> *sorry billie i had some issues to work out,plus i planning on towwing a few cars out there but i didn't hear anything so i got set back to late.
> *



you could've towed my shit box, or rented the trailer to me,
i figured for sure you were already booked !!

another $150 to U-Haul :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Sep 1 2009, 02:10 PM~14949401
> *what u mean
> *


 Huh Like I said who got the power!!!!!!!!!!!! L M A O!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 1 2009, 03:32 PM~14950234
> *you could've towed my shit box, or rented the trailer to me,
> i figured for sure you were already booked !!
> 
> ...


 What up fool????


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 1 2009, 04:32 PM~14950234
> *you could've towed my shit box, or rented the trailer to me,
> i figured for sure you were already booked !!
> 
> ...


man you have to call to confrirm it. i thought i was booked then got no call backs.but it looked like i missed a good show anyways.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 1 2009, 02:38 PM~14950302
> *What up fool????
> *



wut it dew :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 1 2009, 09:12 PM~14949431
> *The topic you guys kept crying in about switchman, its gone
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:no shit i didn't see what was posted last night why was it deleted?


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

topic was on fire...thats why...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Sep 2 2009, 02:01 AM~14952698
> *topic was on fire...thats why...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats fucking funny.Poeple got butt hurt. :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 1 2009, 04:35 PM~14950256
> *Huh  Like I said who got the power!!!!!!!!!!!! L M A O!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 calm down that wasnt power that fuckn weight wey u n all the rest know it not pura plata fuckin pura peso (weight) fuck manuel gots the power wey calma la wey


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Sep 1 2009, 11:12 PM~14955991
> *calm down that wasnt power that fuckn weight wey u n all the rest know it not pura plata fuckin pura peso (weight) fuck manuel gots the power wey calma la wey
> *


 A way what's up wit yo pice of shit way ? It don't. Do shit way it take me 3 licks way what bout you way lol!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Sep 1 2009, 11:12 PM~14955991
> *calm down that wasnt power that fuckn weight wey u n all the rest know it not pura plata fuckin pura peso (weight) fuck manuel gots the power wey calma la wey
> *


 Well like your boy said don't hate go get some!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

switch i saw one of the vids, wut happend was it your lower arm that broke? shit looked crazy


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Sep 1 2009, 11:30 PM~14956118
> *switch i saw one of the vids, wut happend was it your lower arm that broke? shit looked crazy
> *


 No it was the bolt to the chan!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 2 2009, 12:21 AM~14956052
> *A way what's up wit yo pice of shit way ? It don't. Do shit way  it take me 3 licks way what bout you way lol!!!!!
> *


lol


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 1 2009, 02:12 PM~14949431
> *The topic you guys kept crying in about switchman, its gone
> *


WHO'S CRYING ABOUT WHAT FOOL!!!!


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 1 2009, 03:35 PM~14950256
> *Huh  Like I said who got the power!!!!!!!!!!!! L M A O!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YEAH WHEN YOU CRY TO PEOPLE YOU KNOW ON THE BOARD???


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Sep 2 2009, 01:36 AM~14956373
> *:angry:
> WHO'S CRYING ABOUT WHAT FOOL!!!!
> *


Whoever is crying about serving switchman, you had to start a whole topic about it :uh:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Sep 2 2009, 12:46 AM~14956404
> *
> YEAH WHEN YOU CRY TO PEOPLE YOU KNOW ON THE BOARD???
> *


Don't have to cry win you have power do your car!! and hala at me ! Ill come brake you of to. ! Do your car run like your mouth??????????????????


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 1 2009, 01:27 AM~14944871
> *they still here and have been begging to hopp seems like no one wants to answer the phone.
> *


Cause they internet ridas!
Bunch of lil half ass wannabe's


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

mother fuckers keep talkn shit bitch i built my car n im still going i didnt buy it bulit like u ***** shut da fuck up damn u bitch n whine 2 much i never said anything bout u damn car pendejo chinggow


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Sep 2 2009, 07:35 AM~14957465
> *mother fuckers keep talkn shit bitch i built my car n im still going i didnt buy it bulit like u ***** shut da fuck up damn u bitch n whine 2 much i never said anything bout u damn car pendejo chinggow
> *


 And who are you talking to like that?? BItch????? I All my shit ! Y


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 1 2009, 09:06 PM~14955359
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: thats fucking funny.Poeple got butt hurt. :biggrin:
> *



yeah el pinche chanate went crying to the layitlow board and had it shut down...hey vato it is what it is...you know how he is...he tried to come up here to nw and shut it down...but a liitle town full of mexicanos shut his ass down...y quedo arrdido el guey thats why his making a big deal...dime has gone to the midwest? te tiene miedo a ti homie...cause he knows you shut him down too...switchman is just a layitlow gangster...foo wakes up early in the morning to start gangbanging on layitlow.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft5KvBT4Sk8

single pump wagon...76 on the bumper with 13..no balloon tires either


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxGUSq7OX1A

single pump cutty...regular pump 10 batterys...stock suspension on 13.....59' on the bumper...by the way no wieght...


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 2 2009, 01:40 AM~14956174
> *No it was the bolt to the chan!!!
> *



o i c cuz u got it fixed to quick to be an arm was just wondering wut it was :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Sep 2 2009, 09:40 AM~14958043
> *yeah el pinche chanate went crying to the layitlow board and had it shut down...hey vato it is what it is...you know how he is...he tried to come up here to nw and shut it down...but a liitle town full of mexicanos shut his ass down...y quedo arrdido el guey thats why his making a big deal...dime has gone to the midwest? te tiene miedo a ti homie...cause  he knows you shut him down too...switchman is just a layitlow gangster...foo wakes up early in the morning to start gangbanging on layitlow.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Retard, Thats exactly what your doing now!
And your LITTLE town is where you fools hide cause outside of it where shit matters no one has heard or gave a second thought about you!
WE HAVE CAME TO YOUR TOWN! You havent gone NO WHERE! So your the "Kings" of your little town, Your were probly the the smart guy in special ed too!
I heard my boy called you busters for a rematch...........hmmmm funny, no one picced up the call and he waited a whole extra day!
Your a joke. keep making yourself look like the retard you are, cause we all laughing at you,"ESE"!
1 love to all the real Ridas in the NW putting down in Portland,seattle,spokane and all the citys in between!
And Yeah,Soy chicano, and im from a BIG TOWN FULL OF MEXICANS,AND BLACCS AND REAL RIDAS!Thats how we do in CALI!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 3 2009, 04:33 AM~14967466
> *Retard, Thats exactly what your doing now!
> And your LITTLE town is where you fools hide cause outside of it where shit matters no one has heard or gave a second thought about you!
> WE HAVE CAME TO YOUR TOWN! You havent gone NO WHERE! So your the "Kings" of your little town, Your were probly the the smart guy in special ed too!
> ...


 :h5: :h5: REAL TALK


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Yo Roll'n this video still due to come out in Vegas right?


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster+Sep 2 2009, 08:46 AM~14958098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOTH THESE CARS ARE WORKING


----------

